# If your young please read. At 17 it's been a journey :-)



## larry412 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello everyone my names Larry I'm 17 years old and off to college in the fall. I know i'm not going to get rid of this stinking feeling by August but I will surely try  . I've have had DP DR for God knows how long now. I can't say I was the youngest diagnosed but I'm sure seeing cases as young as 12 is surprising. Well I've had consistent feelings of DP and DR 24/7 for around 5 years now and am searching for anyway "out" trying Lexapro for a good amount of time then switching to Wellbutrin. If your younger and reading this, THERE IS HOPE! DON'T GIVE UP as I'm searching for a cure or a way just to feel real again per say. I can almost 100% garentee I first caught feelings from pot. I know your thinking what has this world come to? A 12 year old smoking marijuana but in my household it was different coming from a stoner mother who's experminented. Yes. I did and sadly I can still call myself an avid pot smoker of about 2 grams daily for about a month straight. I've recently undergone some transformations to living a rasta life style as herb as my healing but It's clearly caught up to me with depression and RESTLESSNESS. My advise to anyone on here is don't smoke pot with our "condition". One thing I always without a doubt helpful is to listen to music and check out some artists with lyrics that make you think because distraction is a great way to OVERCOME. WE WILL OVERCOME. Please post I'm here for anyone who needs any help I will try my hardest


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

welcome 

Im also 17 and would like to get rid of my DP before starting Uni in the fall. Ive had mine for about 2 years and some distraction has helped a bit but most of the time its really difficult to ignore because you can still feel it and you know its there.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

im 17 also and just got it last month due to a fight were i was hit in the forehead which cause some damage to the brain.
i really dont feel like theres no way out the sad thing is i barely got to enjoy life.


----------



## larry412 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats the thing my man you CAN enjoy life you just have to get used to it and get past all the DP DR bullish. Don't be scared or have feelings of isolation because you have friends. You just have to find something larger than it. ADVICE: Don't try to convince yourself you don't have it, think it can go away in the morning, and DON'T think your a freak of nature.  Because were all people. Learn to live and love and some day we'll all have a cure. We will over come


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm 24 so i'm young too. =)


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

You can still enjoy some aspects of life but you do still feel you are missing out. Over time you forget what life felt like before the DP.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

15 here, I've had these feelings for about 6-7 months. =/ It stinks but I know we can all get over it!


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

hurricane12 said:


> im 17 also and just got it last month due to a fight were i was hit in the forehead which cause some damage to the brain.
> i really dont feel like theres no way out the sad thing is i barely got to enjoy life.


you got it from being hit in the head? because i was tolde that it cant be caused by getting hit in the head, but thats how i think mine started because i got lifted up about 5 1/2 feet then slammed onto the back of my head and then elbowed and punched in the face but i didnt get knocked out so maybe thats how i got this. can it be cured if its from head trauma?


----------



## Hannahbriggs (Jul 31, 2008)

i am also 17 and starting collage this fall to i have had dp four about 5 weeks now and want to get better bad!!!! its good to here that there is more young pepole that have it to i got it from paxil! any help would be great!!!

hannah


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

AntiSocial said:


> hurricane12 said:
> 
> 
> > im 17 also and just got it last month due to a fight were i was hit in the forehead which cause some damage to the brain.
> ...


I'm 20, had DP for 1 1/2 years and a few months prior to my DP was knocked unconscious from a boxing match. My DP came on one day out of the blue a few months later and the doctors have been wondering ever since if it was due to the blow to the head.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^you still boxing? im gonna start boxing this fall


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

no haven't boxed in a while. + I'm sure getting hit in the head isn't the best thing when you already feel like you've lost your mind. main as well keep what's left in good condition.


----------

